# Java Fern no driftwood



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody have any ideas on how to keep Java Fern in the background without attaching it to driftwood?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I used small rocks, also a small piece of cholla (cut in half lengthwise).


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

You can bury the roots, just leave the rhizome above the substrate.
As Daisy mentioned rocks could be a good choice so the roots don't actually attach too hard against the rock. Cholla wood is a bit buoyant at first till water logged (fast actually, I've had new pieces water log in just a couple hours or so) and cholla wood disintegrates slowly, but I've attached Buces to it. Lava rock is inert and can be used, but very porous, so the roots might dig in too well to remove without cutting off a lot of roots.
Small rock (preferably flatter) is probably best. Use 100% cotton thread to tie it together or fish-safe superglue (forgot what ingredient), I would just tie.

If you mean keep it suspended midwater, you could create a "ledge" using a suction cup with something attached (I've use soda bottle tops and bottoms before or you simply could tie the rhizome down to the suction cup clip)


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Bla...

I used pieces of lava rock. I attached the plant with black, cotton sewing thread and just dropped the plants on top of the substrate. The porous surface is perfect for the thin, black roots to grow into the rock pores. Eventually, the cotton thread dissolves in the tank water, but by that time, the roots are firmly attached to the rock. Species of Anubias work the same.

B


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Tie it one half of a ceramic magnetic and put the second half behind the rear glass.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

You could break up a clay pot, and tie the ferns to the pieces.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Window screen that is stainless steel or plastic is excellent.
Cut 1"x 4" strips and use a cotton thread and needle to tie down.
Tries to float a bit at first.
Within a week little roots grab enough substrate to keep it heavy.
These are mobile which is great to rescape or clean.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Window screen that is stainless steel or plastic is excellent.
> Cut 1"x 4" strips and use a cotton thread and needle to tie down.
> Tries to float a bit at first.
> Within a week little roots grab enough substrate to keep it heavy.
> These are mobile which is great to rescape or clean.



+1 You could screen the whole back wall and will have it filled in couple months. Just remember that moss doesn't float and any pieces that break off will start to grow. I throw away a couple handle full a week.

Maryland Guppy, that sure is a beautiful guppy.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Pic of a 1"x4" SS screen with java fern.








This fern was a Petco rescue, non salable when I got it.
It is about 6 months old now, when tied down it had no leaves.
I have about 1 dozen ferns on screen, very mobile for cleaning.
Sometimes I must trim the roots, they grow extremely long.

Also I have many lave rocks with java fern.
I'll trim the baby plants off the leaves and crazy glue them on to rock.
Even after trimming the tips of leaves they will grow baby plants again.
Bolbitus also behaves in the same manner.


----------

